# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Gjetjet arkeologjike në Kroaci

## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1258487867


Nentedhjete shpata dhe 30 helmeta jane midise shume objekte arkeologet britanik kan nxjer prej fund  lumit kroat Cetina
Lumite ka me siguri e kishte statusin e shenjet dhe kane qene pike qendrore per komunitetet e ndryshme ne 8000 vitet e fundit.
Greko-helmetat ilire jane nga 500 pse,ndersa kame(thikat)nji legjionar romak`s (djathtase)esht shekullit te pare pase krishtit.
Iliria ishte ne Shqiperin  e Bosnen e Sotme (2004)

----------


## fegi

http://www.sciencedaily.com/Arkeologët gjetën objekte shumë të përfshirë më shumë se 30 anije ilire, plotësisht të ngarkuar me amforat romake. Një nga pyetjet e madhe është arsyeja pse asnjë nga amforat janë gjithë verës. Ata janë të gjitha në fragmente. (Credit: Universiteti i Mostimages/2008/12/081208092151-large.jpg


ScienceDaily (10 dhjetor 2008) - Nuk është ngazëllim në Muzeun e Historik kulturore në Universitetin e Oslos i Norvegjisë. Marina Prusac, Profesor në departamentin e arkeologjisë, e ka kthyer në shtëpi pas kryerjen e gërmimeve në zonën kufitare midis Kroacisë dhe Bosnje-Hercegovinë. Në rrjedhën e disa javë gërmime arkeologjike intensive këtë vjeshtë, ekipi i saj arkeologjike janë gjetur gjurmët e parë të një post tregtare ilire që është më i han dy mijë vjet të vjetra.
Iron Age
Ilirët ishin një popull të lashtë të cilët jetonin nga gjuetia, peshkimi dhe bujqësia. Ata ishin të njohur si luftëtarë dhe piratët. Jo vetëm që ata të luftuar banorët e kolonive greke dhe romake, fiset e ndryshme edhe feuded mes vete. Megjithatë, gjen arkeologjike tregojnë se ilirët gjithashtu kishte lidhje të qetë tregtare me romakët.
"Gjeni është unik në një perspektivë evropiane. Ne Desilo kanë arritur në përfundimin se, ishte vendi i quajtur, ishte një post i rëndësishëm tregtar të një rëndësie të madhe për kontakt ndërmjet ilirëve dhe romakëve, "Marina Prusac tregon revistës kërkimit Apollon në Universitetin e Oslos.
Çuditërisht e gjen të mëdha janë bërë në një periudhë të shkurtër kohe. Arkeologët kanë zbuluar rrënojat e një zgjidhjeje, mbetjet e një liman që ndoshta ka funksionuar si një pikë tregtare, si edhe shumë anije të fundosur, plotësisht të ngarkuar me pitchers verës - ashtu-quajtur amforat - nga shekulli i parë pes
Arkeolog Lindhagen Adami, i cili ka një doktoraturë nga Universiteti i Lundit dhe ka specializuar në amforat romake verë, thotë se kjo është më e rëndësishme të gjeni të gjitha kohërave nga zonat ilire.
"Ka shumë për të sugjeruar se tani më është e fshehur në baltë. Ne kemi vetëm scraped sipërfaqe deri tani, "tregon ai.
Teoria Pirate
E gjitha ka filluar në pranverë të vitit 2007, kur Profesor Snjezana Vasilj të Universitetit të Mostarit janë gjetur 16 anije ilire në Desilo, plotësisht të ngarkuar me amforat romake verë. Gjeni u interpretua shpejt si dëshmi se ilirët ishin piratët dhe se anijet ishin mbytur nga romakët. Edhe pse teoria pirat pranuar vëmendje të konsiderueshme nga shtypi në shumë pjesë të Evropës, Marina Prusac dhe Adami Lindhagen nuk besoj se kjo interpretim.
"Ka me siguri ishin aktivitetet pirat përgjatë bregdetit, por kemi menduar se më tepër i rastësishëm që piratët në brendësi ishin aq larg dhe aq afër koloni e rëndësishme romake të Narona. Në Desilo mendimin tonë mund të ketë qenë një qendër tregtare. "
Desilo ndodhet 20 kilometra larg bregut në një fushë është hedhur nga Neretva River. Lumi është vetëm arterie e trafikut përgjatë gjithë bregdetit kroat që shkon në malet e Ballkanit. Është i gjerë dhe i lirë që rrjedhin për 30 kilometra të parë apo më shumë, pas të cilës bëhet kursin e saj të ngushta.
Pranë Desilo ka arteriet edhe të lashta të trafikut të tokës në drejtim të të dyja Narona, i cili ishte i pari një post tregtare greke dhe pastaj një koloni romake, dhe zgjidhje ilire e "Daorson" - Osanic e sotme.
"Desilo është vendosur në pikën më i thellë i një gji të qetë ku ajo ishte e natyrshme për transferimin e mallrave në anije të vogla, kështu që vendi është i përkryer për një port tregtar i brendshëm. Ne e dinim se nëse kemi gjetur një liman kjo do të përbënte një shembull i rrallë i një pike takimi në këtë peizazh i pakalueshëm. Dhe e gjetëm atë! "Një kënaqur Znj Prusac na tregon.
Port
Mbi dy mijë viteve të fundit ka ndryshuar në mënyrë të përsëritur lumi shtratin e tij në delta. Arkeologët gjetën eshtrat e pas tregtare ilire nën disa metra baltë dhe llum, kur pronari i tokës-ekskavator e tij vënë në dispozicion të tyre. Duket se disa pjesë të murit që kryelartë nga balta nga buzë e ujit mund të ketë funksionuar si një nga shumë kalatave në postin e tregti. Muri është 20 metra e gjatë dhe 60 centimetra të gjerë, dhe është ndërtuar si një strukturë poligonale.
"Muri ishte solid dhe i qëndrueshëm. Pala tjetër nuk ishte e ndërtuar aq mirë dhe ka shumë të ngjarë ka funksionuar si një pendë. Ka qenë një numër i ankorim vrima vendosur në të njëjtën lartësi mbi mur, pothuajse si një grup horizontale. "
Dhe sikur kjo nuk ishte e mjaftueshme, arkeologët nga Universiteti i Oslos gjithashtu zbuloi se nuk kishte të paktën dy herë si varka si ato që ishin regjistruar tashmë. Anije, që romakët e quajtur Lembi, ishin të njohur edhe për manoeuvrability e tyre të shpejtë.
Copë qeramike gjetur shumë të tregojnë se ky ishte një post të mëdha tregtare. Dhe e fundit por jo më pak: rreth njëqind metra nga site port ata gjetën një vendbanim ilir. Për më tepër, në bashkëpunim me tokë-pronar dhe së bashku me nxënësit master shkallë Jo-Simon Frøshaug Stokke, i diplomuar kohët e fundit arkeologët Lene Os Johannessen dhe Ole Kristian Aslaksen zbuluar formacioneve tarracë në shpat mali.
"Kjo mund të gjeni vetëm të interpretohet si tregon praninë e një marrëveshje që ka ekzistuar me sa duket për disa qindra vjet ose edhe më gjatë para se të tregtisë midis ilirëve dhe Romakëve filluar."
Disa varre - vjetër se gjen tjera - u zbulua më parë afër zgjidhjes. Një numër i gjen të veçanta janë bërë edhe në zonën: pjesë spirancë, këshilla heshtë dhe kërci, dhe kopset metali për veshje fiksim.
"Duke iu falënderuar balta dhe uji i freskët objektet janë çuditërisht të ruajtura mirë. Salt ujit do të kishte shkatërruar druri. "
Wine
Në shtratin e detit, së bashku me anijet, arkeologët nga mostër gjetur qindra copa të verës dhe amforat deri 700 kapak nga këto pitchers.
"Importet nga koloni romake Narona prandaj duhet të ketë qenë shumë më të gjera se sa kemi menduar më parë," Adam Lindhagen vë në dukje.
Ai ka analizuar qeramikë për të gjetur se ku erdhi nga amforat. Ai tani mund të themi se ata ishin prodhuar vetëm përgjatë bregdetit dalmat - nga ku vera është eksportuar në gjithë Perandorinë Romake.
"Në këmbim të verës romakët mund të kenë blerë kripë, metal, lëkurë dhe skllevër. Çmimeve mund të ishte njëjtë si në veri. Sipas Julius Cezari (100-44 pes), Gauls ishin të kënaqur që të bie në ujdi një rob për një 25-amphora litër verë. "
Ndërsa Profesor Vasilj ishte i mendimit se të gjitha anijet ishin të zhytur në të njëjtën kohë në një fushatë romak kundër Pirates ilire, arkeologët kanë gjetur norvegjez indikacione se anijet ishin mbytur gjatë një periudhe prej gati njëqind vjet. Dëshmia e tyre është e bazuar në takim e amforat verës.
Ritual
Një nga pyetjet e madhe është arsyeja pse asnjë nga amforat janë të gjithë. Ata janë të gjitha në fragmente.
"Ne nuk e dimë pse anijet ishin zhytur dhe pitchers shkatërruar. Është absurde të mendosh se romakët u mbyt pothuajse një mijë amforat që përmban verë e tyre. Amforat mund të ketë qenë hedhur kur ata do të janë zbrazur. Por eshtrat e kafshëve, dhëmbët kalë, qeramikë ilire dhe armë si akset dhe këshilla shtiza janë gjetur edhe në det. So it's possible that they made ritual offerings to the sea  a well-known phenomenon in Scandinavia during the Iron Age. Në qoftë se ne mund të konfirmoj se ky është rasti, atëherë ky është shembull i parë kemi dëgjuar nga zona ilire. "
Identitet kulturor
Kërkime arkeologjike në ilirët ishte përdorur politikisht si kulturë-zam historike të grupeve të ndryshme në ish-Jugosllavi. Sot fokusi është më shumë në dallimet midis popujve ilire.
"Termi neutral 'ilir' ishte aplikuar për të gjitha grupet etnike në ish-Jugosllavi. Ilirët kanë qenë përshkruar si trima, dhe të përqëndrohet pak ka qenë vendosur mbi lidhjet paqësore midis ilirëve dhe Romakëve. Pra, është e rëndësishme që të jenë në gjendje të zbulojë marrëdhëniet paqësore dhe për të treguar se ilirët kishin bërë një rrugë të gjatë në kontakt e tyre kulturore me kombet e tjera, në të njëjtën kohë si kishte dallime të mëdha midis fiseve ilire. Ynë është pra zbulim i rëndësishëm për të kuptuar identitetin kulturor në Ballkan në kohrat e lashta, "Marina Prusac na tregon.

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1258915377

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1258915377

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1269272169

Para e Mbretit  Diokletijan.
Brez ilir prej Sotine

----------


## fegi

[

Lloj ene qeramike per varrime e kohes bronzite nga Martijeneci te Varazhdini e vitit 700.p.e.s.

----------


## fegi

[

Amfore e kohese se bakrit te Vukovari 2000 vjet para eres sone.

Qyp prej qeramike 2000 vjet p.e.s.

----------


## fegi

Sarkofag mermeri ne Solin e shekullit 4.

----------


## fattlumi

Fakte te pamohueshme Fegi per Iliret.
Nuk duhet harruar edhe studiuesin e madh mbi iliret, Aleksander Stipcevic.

----------


## fegi

Pjese e tre sarkofagi mermeri nga gjysma e dyte e 3 te shekullit
te zbuluara ne Solin.

----------


## fegi

Para te Argjendit dhe te bronzite te qyteteve -shtetev te pavarura te Isse dhe Pharos

----------


## fegi

Helmete Greko-ilire E shekullit 6-7 p.r.s.
 me shume keso helmete jane gjetur ne jug te Kroacise

----------


## fegi

Ura kretane prej Solini te shek.6 p.er.s.

----------


## fegi

Qyp helen, Vis te shekull.3 p.er.s.

----------


## fegi

Bylyzyke dore Japode

----------


## fegi

Koka grave te punuara nga qelibari ne funde te shekullit 6. p.e.s.

----------


## fegi

Depo mbeturinash (qilar) te kohese se bronsit te mesem prej Lovase

----------


## fegi

Figur nga dheu i pjekur, Osjek te vitit 1600-1200.p.e.s.

----------


## fegi

Reliev Zotresha ilire Silvana me zanat(nimfa) e saj ne Gardun te Trilja

----------


## fegi

,Bazilikat te vjetrakristiane ne varezat e manastiret te shekullit 4 ne Solin

----------


## fegi

Kalimi Izraelve neper Detin e Kuqe.Sarkofag i vjeterkristian i shekullit 4.erese.s. ne Solin

----------

